# Time to sell!



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you not a vehicle to travel to ice?!? Been fishing since the day after Christmas on haRdwateR.....r u serious about selling gear and sled??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Will not sell the stuff. To much invested in the sstuff to restart

Dont let others effect your enjoyment. Just enjoy your time outside.


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

wildcoy73 said:


> Will not sell the stuff. To much invested in the sstuff to restart
> 
> I would hold on to it. You are definitly right... ice fishing can be a very expensive sport to get started. Im sure that after this warm spell we are supposed to get it will return to the usual Michigan sub-freezing winter.
> 
> If not, there is ALOT of ice up North where I fish... take a day off and road trip it. Could be very well worth it!


----------



## Mac423 (Jan 31, 2011)

cant speak for you guys to the south, but were expecting to be back on the river here in Saginaw. Still waiting to see what toll the warm up/rain has, but im guesstimating a 2 week layoff at the longest. Dont sell all your gear, that will only guarantee a deep freeze and a regret ridden conscience.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheer up guys. It's going to cool back down and produce ice. I mean it has to, according to UPS my Nils Auger should arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## helmet (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, sounds like you need to sell everything. I would get an Hd tv so you can watch people fishing on tv. I live in the Allegan area and have fished the last 6 days in a row and its been really good. the ice has gotten better every day. This warm up will be bad for some lakes but the guy who does his homework is gonna fish right on through the entire season. I dont take chances either. Three inches or I dont go. l


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

wildcoy73 said:


> Well looks like the days of ice fishing in southern michigan are over.


Not sure why this thread stuck in my memory, but with crazy low temps of late, thought it would be worth a chuckle to bump a year later. Funny how much difference a year can make! :lol:


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

RichP said:


> Not sure why this thread stuck in my memory, but with crazy low temps of late, thought it would be worth a chuckle to bump a year later. Funny how much difference a year can make! :lol:


I was reading all the posts and looking at the month (January) and couldn't figure out what the heck everyone was talking about. Then I noticed they were posts from 2013 :lol:


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

4" of ice under 2 feet of snow, pretty close to over. From here on out we'll have to spud everywhere.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Chad Smith said:


> 4" of ice under 2 feet of snow, pretty close to over. From here on out we'll have to spud everywhere.


Not sure where u are fishing. I haven't been on 4" of ice in weeks

Sent from my AN7DG3C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Not sure where u are fishing. I haven't been on 4" of ice in weeks
> 
> Sent from my AN7DG3C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's the average ice thickness for my region. Been on 6". Regardless still need to spud if not for thickness then for springs the snow covers.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Since Nov 21 in the Lansing area I've been on safe ice.. 
Man up and fish!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

this post was last jan not this one


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha I read all of the posts and never realized it... just figured he stopped takin the purple pills

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Got me too, I was reading thinking what the heck are these guys talking about!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Fishnmachine said:


> Got me too, I was reading thinking what the heck are these guys talking about!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep me too...

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TC Shooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone please close this thread! The dates got me too. Thought I was losing my mind! lol


----------

